# Insert in a heatilator fireplace???????????



## Greg Ray (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok may be a stupid question but here it goes. I just bought a 1  year old home with a 42" wide heatilator fireplace. Can you put an insert in these fireplaces? If so what brand would fit. I already miss my wood stove, the fireplace looks very nice, but everyone knows its not going to put out much heat. Thanks for the ideas and help.


----------



## petejung (Oct 30, 2007)

Is that one of those direct vent gas fireplaces similar to a heat=n=glo?  I had one of those, and wanted to do just what you want to do... Was told you'll need a zero clearance box to go in where your gas unit was, then you can put in an insert. Not sure on sizes or dimensions...

I ended up covering up my hole where the gas fireplace was and put in a free-standing pellet stove. Saved me about $2000 going that route.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 30, 2007)

Greg Ray said:
			
		

> Ok may be a stupid question but here it goes. I just bought a 1  year old home with a 42" wide heatilator fireplace. Can you put an insert in these fireplaces? If so what brand would fit. I already miss my wood stove, the fireplace looks very nice, but everyone knows its not going to put out much heat. Thanks for the ideas and help.



Look at my avatar.  Is this what you have?  I had no problems jamming in the Quadrafire MT Vernon AE pellet stove.


----------



## Todd (Oct 30, 2007)

If it's woodburning yes. There are inserts out there such as Lopi and Quadrafire and others. The insert manual should say wether or not it can be installed into your type of fireplace.


----------



## Greg Ray (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, Its  a wood burner with a 8" pipe. Its been used maybe a couple of times. Thanks for the help. I guess Im off to the local insert shop to check prices.


----------



## Shipper50 (Nov 10, 2007)

Greg Ray said:
			
		

> Yes, Its  a wood burner with a 8" pipe. Its been used maybe a couple of times. Thanks for the help. I guess Im off to the local insert shop to check prices.



I bought a log home with a heatilator fireplace and wanted more heat output so I bought a Appalachian insert and was very disapointed in the heat I got. I am looking at free standing stoves as I write this today.

Shipper


----------



## karl (Nov 10, 2007)

The PE Summit is zero clearance certified too.


----------



## webbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Shipper, you cannot use the vast majority of freestanding stoves in a zero clearance fireplace.....exception would be if you have an actual masonry fireplace with a metal "heatform" and not an actual zero-clearance.


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 11, 2007)

Greg Ray said:
			
		

> Ok may be a stupid question but here it goes. I just bought a 1  year old home with a 42" wide heatilator fireplace. Can you put an insert in these fireplaces? If so what brand would fit. I already miss my wood stove, the fireplace looks very nice, but everyone knows its not going to put out much heat. Thanks for the ideas and help.



Yes you can, we do it every week. Many brands would fit. What model do you have? Is it an A42C? I could look up and tell you exactly what Quadrafire models would work for you, based off the Heatilator model.


----------



## Greg Ray (Nov 11, 2007)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> Greg Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im not sure it was put in new in 06 and its got a 42" opening. Can you tell me where I can find the model #. Thanks Greg


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 11, 2007)

There would be silver rating plate rivited on the smoke baffle or behind the screens on the left or right sides if its a Heatilator prefab metal box fireplace.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 11, 2007)

Shipper50 said:
			
		

> Greg Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats to be disappointed about? Did you get a blower with/for it?
Putting an insert in without a blower is like running a hot air furnace without a fan.


----------



## Shipper50 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Shipper50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I got the blower with it and that was after calling the dealer who took it out when the insert was a floor model. My main thing is the Appalachian is rated for 2500 sf and my house is no where near that and it doesnt heat the house other than where the insert is. And yes I burn good wood.

Shipper


----------



## kd460 (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like the same model prefab I have. If it is, then your choices are limited. The 2 or 3 models of inserts that I preferred did not fit simply because of the location of the flu pipe and or the size of the prefab firebox. You really need to pay close attention to that and it will reduce your selection considerably.

While I "settled" for this particuliar insert (see sig), it still kicks out the heat. What I lost was asthetics. What I gained was a larger firebox and a flu pipe that lined right up, and a flu collar that made install easy. 

Any descent sized insert would not give you enough clearance to make the connection to the flu pipe (as well as line up with current fireplace chimney pipe). So if you can find a model that allows you to make the flu collar conection from the inside of the inserts firebox, than all the better. 

I spent considerable time researching to find one that would fit. Maybe newer model are available now with more inserts to choose from. You need to measure the inside dimensions of your prefab, including the center location of your prefab chimney, then study the dimensions of the insert you are considering. Besides normal size dimensions, you need to study the center location of the flu collar on the insert. Compare that with your prefab dimensions and flu location to see if it will work. 

Good luck, I hope you have greater success in finding "many models" than I did. KD


----------



## Greg Ray (Nov 24, 2007)

Talked to the Quadrafire dealer today and they said I could put the 27 i or the 31i insert into my heatilator fireplace. Anyone have one of these inserts? Any problems with them? I liked my Quadrafire wood stove, had a good dealer so I guess I'll go back with one of their inserts. Thanks for all the help. Greg


----------



## rdrcr56 (Nov 24, 2007)

We had a Heatalator fireplace with a framed in wood box next to it, I tore the whole thing out and made an alcove. I had to do a little framing and drywall but the stove sits back with the front about even with the wall, so it doesn't stick out into  the room too much.


----------



## mfwinch (Aug 5, 2008)

I've got a Heatilator GR4 and am also trying to figure out if I can fit in a Quadra-Fire insert. Based on the specs in the Quadra-Fire manuals, it looks like I could maybe get a 2700i or (less likely) a 3100i. Do any of the Heatilator experts out there know if any of these Quads will fit?

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a 2700i in a 36R, I believe.  One thread is here: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/2867/P15/ .
I would go for a 3100i if it would possibly fit.


----------

